# Pigeons stolen



## mousiemoua (Sep 18, 2007)

Someone stole the majority of my birds. I'm a little pissed off! Police said they'll look around and keep an eye around my neighborhood. nothing is going to happen and i'm stuck with less than 3 birds!! Young babies and whatnot.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Where are you? Have you posted on the usual pet bulletin boards? Hope the bad guys are found soon and your birds are returned healthy and sound.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

I’m sorry to hear about your loss. Were are you located? If you’re in southern California, My work sells pigeons, I could post some of the ones for sale and if you wanted any of them I would buy them for you and find away for them to get to you. 

I know it won’t help you get over your grievances, frustrations, or anger. But it would be something to help you get back to where you were. 

I know that some things in our lives discourage us from doing something we love. Like not raising pigeons as a teenager as your peers think of you as weird or dumb; or having all your sharpies stolen and not wanting to replace them as it will just happen again. Don’t give up on pigeons, (not that you would) just yet. Not all people are considerate, and I hope the numbers that are out number the ones that aren’t. But there are plenty of people willing to help you out.

Good luck. And if you’re in California, there are a lot of nice people here who are extremely kind and helpful, such as Terry and George, Numerous others too. 

And there are probably numerous others, just as great, near you if you aren’t in Cali. 

Not to say that any one is better. You guys are all great here .


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

I can't believe someone stole your pigeons!!  

Ok, I can "believe" it, but wow. I would be so upset and distraught with worry if my pigeons were ever stolen. There is no replacing them in my heart/life, so I can only imagine what you are going through.

I'd post flyers ALL over town, let people know that a person or people, stole your pigeons. First off you might want to make sure that legally you can keep pigeons in your area...

God, only knows what those poor birds are going through. Someone could be using them cruelly for their personal pleasure..or they could be cold or hungry...ok not very helpful at the moment.

Best of luck finding your birds, and with the young ones you have left.

Do you have any idea on who would take them?? A neighbor complaining about them?? Anyone paying any certain attention to them lately??? 

Such a horrible thing to have happen...
Hilly


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Its a common thing to have your pigeons stolen, was it in the night or day time. I hope your birds were banded. What breeds were they - were the valuable in $$$$


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

It will be very difficult to find them back. Because its so common in Sri Lanka that I now know how they operate. say if 10 birds are robbed, each of them are in seperate lofts now eg friends loft because they know if they were all kept together that they could be caught. I have people coming over to my place asking to keep there pigeons for a week which i turn down.


----------



## mini paul (Sep 16, 2007)

hi very sorry to here your birds where stolen, i know how you feel m8 because over the years i have had many birds stolen from my pens. In england the birds are sold on to others or even sent to other countries, its very dis heartening when this happens and all you can do is hope your birds are returned or found. In my cause all the birds that where stolen from me was never returned or found.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm SO sorry to hear your birds have been stollen, I'm sure you are heartbroken as I would be.

Please make sure to let everyone know, post a bulletin in your area, advertise the facts as much as possible, maybe someone has some information.

I will also say a prayer for your birds, as God definitely knows where they are.


----------



## mousiemoua (Sep 18, 2007)

no one around my area raises pigeons. I live in a small town (Marshall, MN USA) of 12,000 people. I live right by the middle school too. They checked the survalence camera from the school and couldnt find anything. Maybe kids playing pranks oe whatnot. So i dont know who could have done it. I didnt have people that complain. I've asked policemen before if it was okay to raise pigeons in town and they had no problem with them if my neighbors didnt complain. My neighbors adore my birds and said theyll also keep and eye out for them.

The birds are banded, but i doubt the person that has them will sell them off or let them out.

The birds are priceless moneywise, but i miss having them around.

Now i'm handfeeding 12 squabs and i dont know if i could do it.

And for new birds, i would but i have no money for shipping. but would love them.


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

Thats awful, they even stole parents from there babies? Terrible


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about the theft of your pigeons. That is beyond terrible not to mention that they took the parents from the squeakers. I hope that somehow your birds will be found and returned to you.

Margaret


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

God this is horrible. Why would someone do this? Were your birds very valuable racers, or show birds, and someone knows their value? Or is it just someone who _thinks _ they might be of value.

In any case I am so sorry for your loss, I would be devastated by something like this.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

This is so very terrible.

I am so sorry someone took your birds. 

I keep my coop and flight pen *LOCKED* at all times as a deterrent to keep curious area kids out and who knows who else.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

I agree with victor altho mine arnt locked i am gonna when they are moved my dad says noone will take em but who knows lots of idiots everywere


----------



## richardtheman (Jul 24, 2007)

I am sorry to hear that you lost your birds. I hope these evil doers get a taste of Karma! The good thing is, if they ever let them loose, there is a good chance they might return. Just keep an eye out for the birds. They often do return.


----------



## richardtheman (Jul 24, 2007)

To be honest, I never thought people actually would still other's pigeons... That is very low... stealing pigeons??? Again, I hope your birds find away to escape and comeback to you their lawful owner.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Funniest things is that the pigeons are the first of the most robbed animals list. Even the richest person to the poorest person all love pigeons


----------



## abisai (Jan 30, 2007)

Victor . . . I too keep a lock on my loft . . . who knows what can happen.

Sometimes a nosey guest, repair man or meter reader might want to take a closer peek . . . and there go your prisoners, YB's or whatever. An ounce of prevention.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

I've heard of pigeons being stolen while being shown, too. Happened to a few birds at Sturbridge last year. And someone in Ca. had birds stolen last year at one of the shows. How low !! 
Daryl


----------



## mousiemoua (Sep 18, 2007)

well update is that no one knows anything. The Cops have seem to give up quick. 3 babies have died.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear the babies died, I hope the remainder do well.


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

That is so awful I hope the others make it, Is there anyone near you that could foster the others? Or a rehab maybe that could help you? Those heartless...well I will stop there cause if I keep going it won't be pretty


----------



## mousiemoua (Sep 18, 2007)

well most of the babies died. i have have 2 left and theyre looking bad right now. The other 3 birds seem to be ill too. i guess i'll be through raising pigeons because i'm afraid the birds will just get stolen again. i dont want to end any of this with violence.

Edit: the loft was locked, buck they pryed it open.


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

*Mousiemoua's Stolen Pigeons*

My Condolences, Mousiemoua!

How Many Pigeons Were Taken? Ferals Or Shows?
Were They Kept Aways From Your Home? If Not, It's Possible For You To Install A Security Alarm That Would Alert You To Anyone Coming A Certain Distance From The Coop.
I Wouldn't Want You To Give Up On Caring For These Beautiful Birds.
If You Have Pics, Post Them On This Website As Well As Around Your Neighborhood As Previously Suggested.
I Have A Lock On The Day Home For My Coco, However, Not On The Night One....i Will Install One Today!!!
In The Meantime, I Will Be Praying For Your Little Ones To Survive...there Is Much Info. Contained On This Website That Can Help You To Care For Them. I'll Continue To Pray That The Stolen Ones Will Escape And Come Back Home And That Wherever They Are, They Will Be Well Taking Care Of.


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

I'm really sorry for your losses.


----------



## mousiemoua (Sep 18, 2007)

good news, most of my birds are back. 2 flew back yesterday and a couple more flew in this morning. still missing some, but better than none. some look injured, probably hawks?

i'm surpised. for having rollers, i dint think they would find their way home.


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

That is good news I wonder how they got free.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

This is fantastic news. I am so glad that most are back.
Poor things, I can't imagine the scare they went through.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm SO glad that most of them are home....smart little birds..aren't they? 

 I know you will be keeping a very close eye out on them from now on.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

MOUSIEMOUA, I am glad that you got most of the birds back.Most birds have some homing abilty I would say that your birds were with in 30 miles of home.do two things to stop the thief 1. put good locks on all gates and on the pigeon loft. 2. get a BIG DOG. THESE LOW LIFES JUST MAY TRY AGAIN .GEORGE


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

richardtheman said:


> To be honest, I never thought people actually would still other's pigeons... That is very low... stealing pigeons??? Again, I hope your birds find away to escape and comeback to you their lawful owner.



You think thats bad? I had some one steal my chickens. But mine were crippled... 


Im glad most of them came back I hope more come back as well.

How far away do you live? I have some fantails. Most of them turned out to be boys and getting fairly agressive as the females are limited.


----------



## richardtheman (Jul 24, 2007)

I am really Glad that most of your birds returned. I had a feeling that this would happen. They always try to make it back home., I guess this mean the person who stole the birds live in the area. WOW! Sorry about the little ones that died however.


----------



## richardtheman (Jul 24, 2007)

You should really consider reinforcing the entry point. It really sux that you have to actually worry about these things.


----------



## SODOVESFORLOVE (Sep 21, 2007)

my shot gun is always loaded.


----------



## SODOVESFORLOVE (Sep 21, 2007)

I would be willing to give you a few pigeons for free if you could cover the shipping. If you race I would make sure you get good birds. just email me. Thanks and sorry to here about it.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

We might oughta' address why so many of your nestlings got sick and died. Had you checked them for canker? Do you normally give your birds any medications?

Pidgey


----------



## mousiemoua (Sep 18, 2007)

SODOVESFORLOVE, thanks for the offer. i would love to own homers. They would come home all the time, unless something really bad happened right? Those would be nice birds. i am on a low budget and and almost fell into debt.

As for the the medication. i dont use any. i dont know what to use. the closest vet in the area doesnt know about pigeons. so i do little research here and there to kinda cure them myself. the only problem i had with my birds are the spraddle feet things. my birds are usually healthy because i let them out all the time, so they get fresh air. Theyre kinda like ferral pigeons that get locked up every night! they fly in and out as they please. Theyre not wild or anything. i can walk right up to them and pick them up.

They must love me!


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

So glad to hear that most of your birds returned!
I got an icy chill reading about your loss...how heartless people can be - to steal someone else's beloved pets. And taking the parents from the babies no less. I am sorry you had to go through it.


----------

